
Crytocurrency chart widgets (dasboard): real-time, configurable, draggable - madmis
http://dadamba.com/
======
madmis
Site now mobile friendly

~~~
madmis
Added Cryptocurrency Market Capitalizations page -
[http://dadamba.com/capitalizations](http://dadamba.com/capitalizations)

------
madmis
Added Coins Correlation Chart - [http://dadamba.com/coins-
correlation/](http://dadamba.com/coins-correlation/)

------
madmis
Crytocurrency chart widgets (dasboard): real-time, configurable, draggable.
Three widget types.

Crypto Forecast this is platform for crytocurrency analytics, charts and
informations. Without registration and authentication. Data stored in the
browser LocalStorage, so you can configure different set of charts for
separate browsers or devices. Using Websockets, charts information live
updated.

------
madmis
Guys, any comments?

Anybody use it?

